# good squirrel hunting pellet gun????



## hunter285 (Jul 15, 2006)

whats a good pellet gun within 50-75$ break barrel preferably for killin squirrels :sniper:


----------



## frank123 (Jul 16, 2006)

www.airgunexpress.com has good deals, if you see on the main page it says rifles in big green letters, right under that if you click on rifles under $100 you should see some ones in your price range (hopefully). Naturally, ask the men on here like RM422, MT, Tholzel etc. before you buy anything because they have been doing this for years and know their stuff.


----------



## hunter285 (Jul 15, 2006)

thx frank ill try it out and ill make sure to ask 1 of them


----------



## chinese_.177 (Jul 17, 2006)

I've got a breack action .177cal. chinese gun, it says it has 600fps but some birds still flap there wings for a sec or 2, but i was wondering if it could take a squirrel?


----------



## frank123 (Jul 16, 2006)

You should be able to because with my old crosman powermaster I used to take squirrels, albeit with two or three shots to get them out of the tree. It's all about the accuracy, if you have a gun powerful enough to penetrate, then all you have to do it put it in a vital area. Just the other day before my 1000x broke I took a squirrel behind the shoulder blade with a wadcutter, went down like a stone with little more than a twitch.


----------



## chinese_.177 (Jul 17, 2006)

Thx frank123 i will try it when my gun is fixed


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

any pellet gun would work 8)


----------

